# Verizon announces the IPhone 4 coming 2/10/11



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm up for a phone upgrade and I've been waiting for Verizon to get the IPhone.  It won't have the 4 LTE technology, but I've waited so long, I can't wait till summer and see if they get it.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Kevin, I am right there with you.  I have been waiting and checking for what seems like months/years. AT&T has spotty coverage here and we have no landline and ALL of my family (including inlaws, "outlaws" my ex and his family, and all of our siblings) have Verizon.  I couldn't just change carriers.  So I am glad to finally have the option.  If the new one is so much better I will use hubby's upgrade and give him mine.      He could care less, he is still using a RAZR    If you are currently a Verizon customer, you know we can preorder on 2/3?


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Reyn said:


> Kevin, I am right there with you. I have been waiting and checking for what seems like months/years. AT&T has spotty coverage here and we have no landline and ALL of my family (including inlaws, "outlaws" my ex and his family, and all of our siblings) have Verizon. I couldn't just change carriers. So I am glad to finally have the option. If the new one is so much better I will use hubby's upgrade and give him mine.  He could care less, he is still using a RAZR  If you are currently a Verizon customer, you know we can preorder on 2/3?


Yes, I do know I can order on 2/3. I'm sure I'll on on-line @ 12:01 am ordering it. And with my $50 from my new every two deal I can get it for $149.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/01/11/verizon_website_downtime_reminiscent_of_att_iphone_preorder_troubles.html

Wow, it isn't even available for preorder yet, and the Verizon website is already stuttering...


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I just checked and I am eligible for the new every two credit also!!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Reyn said:


> I just checked and I am eligible for the new every two credit also!!


Very cool! I'll use my $50 to order a sleeve from Oberon. I have one for my IPod touch (which I really won't need anymore), but I'm sure I'll order another one.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm tempted, but still not sure I really need a smart phone since I don't travel a ton (handful of times a year) and otherwise I spend most of my time at home or in the office.

In any case I'll probably wait this model out and see what the Droid phones do to compete now that the iPhone is on Verizon and at least wait until the 4G phones are out--though rumors have it that a 4G iphone probably won't hit verizon until this time next year, even though it will probably be on AT&T this summer.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I am justifying buying one because a) I am finishing grad school in 2 months!! and b) I am a SAHM (right now) and I have to take my 14 year old boys to football (JV), basketball (JV), baseball (JH, JV, V, & 13-14 year old, & back to V for the summer); AND my 5 & 6 year old boys to baseball also!  I spend all of my $ on them. Besides, I think I just deserve it for being a good Mom!   

My husband is not as convinced!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I want one, but need to wait until my BlackBerry contract is up.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I've heard it's going to open up for Sprint too.  Anyone else hear that?


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

rlkubi said:


> I've heard it's going to open up for Sprint too. Anyone else hear that?


I heard it is a possibility because the Verizon contract is not exclusive.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Reyn said:


> I heard it is a possibility because the Verizon contract is not exclusive.


The news story I saw was specific that the contract wasn't exclusive, as reyn said. I don't see that much advantage to Sprint in being third on the field unless they can jazz it up by being the first to offer 4g or something else special. Sprint does have a big announcement scheduled for Feb 7, but I don't think this is it. But they're claiming it is a "first in the industry" so I guess it is conceivable. I suspect the Verizon people would be ANGRY if a Sprint 4G iPhone happened, though! It appears the Feb. 7th announcement is Android-related though.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well the rumor I saw on Engadget and some other sites is that a 4G iPhone will come first to AT&T this summer, and not to Verizon until early 2012.

Makes sense, Apple had to do some kind of negotiating with AT&T since their iPhone exclusivity contract ran through 2012 and they're obviously breaking that.  Also, it wouldn't be great PR to put out the iPhone 4 on Verizon in Feb and then have an upgraded 4G phone available just a few months later.


----------

